# My e92



## Fishboner (Jul 12, 2009)

So far what I have completed;
CDV mod/Royal purple tranny fluid swap/BMC air filter/Black side markers/Black BMW emblems/Black side turn signals/Black side reflectors/Black 335i symbol/Black kidney grills/Black license plate holders/20% tints on windows and taillights

Remaining;
Lower grill black out/Aluminum pedals/UUC evo 3 short throw shifter/rear spoiler(undecided)/Angel eye upgrade/Dinan upgrade/Rims

Sorry the pictures were taken on my phone
Let me know what you guys think


----------



## diamon_d (Apr 6, 2008)

That's smokin' hot! Great job!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

That's very...black


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Now you need to get some black rims Knight Rider.


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Its NEVER Black enough!!! Black housed headlights, Black wheels, Black out or delete the fogs. 

Beautiful. I love where youre going with it!! looking forward to more pics homie!


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

The little shopping center in Bayside ?


----------



## Brey335i (Sep 22, 2009)

am I the only one that thinks that it looked better before?


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Brey335i said:


> am I the only one that thinks that it looked better before?


Yup.

Now where are more pics! Paint the exhaust black too!!

Never black enough!!


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I like it all except the emblems...just take them off rather than black, it will look more sleek
and the roundels??

an airplane propeller flying over the black sky's of Bavaria?

they are supposed to be blue...and I generally despise carbon fiber if
1. it is fake
2. it makes no difference in weight

just my opinion tho take it with a grain of salt


----------

